# [audio]microfono no funciona en amsn ni skype[solucioinado]

## ensarman

weno ese es el problema, mi tarjeta es una NvidiaHD y funciona con el driver intelHD, uso alsa y no mequiere funcionar el microfono ni en skype ni en amsn. please help!!! 

PD para esto no c que info colocar aqui.Last edited by ensarman on Sat Jul 11, 2009 9:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

No estaria mal que nos pusieras la salida de #lspci.

----------

## ensarman

mmm, en tal caso les mando el lspci y el lsmod... 

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 400 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III] (rev 86)
```

```
snd_seq_dummy           2440  0 

snd_seq_oss            30048  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5956  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48272  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6064  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            38112  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14500  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_realtek   188520  1 

snd_hda_intel          24392  4 

nvidia               7230724  26 

snd_hda_codec          53956  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               6952  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                67880  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              19276  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    51556  18 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

ath5k                 109000  0 

soundcore               6208  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7948  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

parport_pc             31236  0 

joydev                  9664  0 

i2c_nforce2             6344  0 

parport                30956  1 parport_pc

fan                     4040  0
```

----------

## gringo

"no funciona" quiere decir que no lo detecta o que simplemente parece que no se oye nada cuando hablas ? 

si es lo segundo, pregunta chorra : el micrófono no lo tienes en mute y le has subido el volúmen ? 

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

Busca este driver en el kernel:

 *Quote:*   

>  CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0:                                                    │  
> 
>   │                                                                         │  
> 
>   │ Say Y here to include support for the integrated AC97 sound             │  
> ...

 

Seleccionalo y luego make && make modules_install.

modprobe snd-intel8x0 y abre gnome-alsa-mixer (esto es para ver si tienes activado tu dispositivo de audio, es más empieza por hacer eso antes de compilar el módulo por si acaso no tienes activado el dispositivo, si no da resultado sigue con la compilación).

----------

## ensarman

el micro si funciona, el problema es que en el skype no funciona

osea escucho lo que hablo en los altavoces. pero parece que el skype no lo reconoce o algo asi

----------

## esteban_conde

Pon la salida de las USE que arroja "emerge -pv skype" por si acaso hace falta recompilarlo.

----------

## ensarman

el skype es binario, no se compila, pero de todas te muestro sus USEs

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] net-im/skype-2.0.0.72  USE="-qt-static" 0 kB

 

no entiendo por que el skype no detecta mi micro, si le instalo el skype estatico creen que haga alguna diferencia?

----------

## esteban_conde

Si tienes instalado esound, haz como root /etc/init.d/esound start, si te dice already started una duda que nos quita.

----------

## ensarman

no uso a esd  :Razz:  ademas skype no lo soporta, sino que trabaja directamente con alsa y oss. segun dicen eliminaran el soporte OSS, el problema es que no c por que quiere funcionar el micro, .

la cosa es que si funciona, no lo tengo en mute, pero parece que el skype no puede conectarse a el, porque hago las pruebas en el skype y no se escucha nada, de la misma forma al hablar con mis contactos, yo los escucho, pero ellos no me pueden escuchar a mi.

lo mas raro es que el microfono realmente funciona, porque hablo al miro y mi voz se escucha en los altavocesLast edited by ensarman on Sat Jul 11, 2009 1:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekz

A mi me pasó exactamente lo mismo hace unas semanas, y pude descartar que fuera skype el del problema al no poder grabar mi voz con audacity (aunque la escuchaba por los parlantes). La solución fue jugar con los todos controles de volumen, si un control está sin volumen, subirlo, si sigue igual, bajarlo y probar con otro, etcétera.

Luego de unos intentos pude grabar mi voz con audacity y en skype el micrófono funcionó a la perfección.

¡Saludos!

----------

## ensarman

okaz, hice lo que tu me dijiste, pero por mas que juego con el alsamixer no puedo hacer funcionar el micro, en ninguna de las entradas(front mic, mic, line)

aparte del audacity, no saben si hay algun software que te ayude a ver si realmente esta fucnionando el microfono,  algo asi como que te muestre la onda de tu voz al hablar.

----------

## esteban_conde

trastea poniendo controles en modo capture (uno por uno).

----------

## ensarman

siemto haberlos moletado con esto, la respuesta era efectivamente el mixer, :S lo que pasa es que me habia acostimbrado a mutear y des mutear las cosas con m en el alsamixer y esa tecla no me funcionaba en el control de capture, sino que ahi paso que para desmutearlo  tenia que presionar espacio. 

la respuesta terminó siendo ovia :S gracias.

----------

